# Southern Nevada- Sandy Valley Dog hunting



## cruzinlv (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm not sure if anyone is from the Vegas area but I'm looking for good spots out in Sandy Valley or Overton. I have had some success out towards Goldfield but that's a little to far to drive I would like to find some good spots closer to home.



> Good actions give strength to ourselves and inspire good actions in others (Plato)


----------

